# Innovativer Bissanzeiger von Black Cat



## Mescalero (17. Mai 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Der einzelne Bissanzeiger hat eine unverbindliche Preisempfehlung von 139,95€, der Receiver kostet ebenfalls 139,95€, das Zweier-Set samt Receiver wird für 399,95€ angeboten.


Was ist nur aus der guten alten Bimmel für neun Mark neunzig geworden?


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (17. Mai 2022)

Ich besitze keinen einzigen elektronischen Bissanzeiger. Obwohl ich ansonsten sehr technikbegeistert bin. Habe sämtlichen Smarthome-Schnickschnack zuhause, den ich gar nicht brauche. Aber beim Angeln bin ich eher Purist. Gut, liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mehr auf aktive Angelmethoden wie Spinnfischen und Feedern stehe. Gehe ich dann doch mal auf Aal, tuts auch das gute alte Glöckchen, gepaart mit Knicklicht. Und beim Grundfischen auf Forellen achte ich einfach auf die Rutenspitze.


----------



## thanatos (17. Mai 2022)

au Mann bin ick jetze heiß ,dett muß ick haben , ick hab schon soviel - wohin mit den


----------



## Nuesse (17. Mai 2022)

Also rein vom Aussehen, hätte ich eher auf 60 Euro geschätzt .
Es kommt dann wohl auf die inneren Werte an .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was ist nur aus der guten alten Bimmel für neun Mark neunzig geworden?



Die ist "leider" beim Auswerfen von der Rutenspitze geflogen und im Bach gelandet, quasi das letzte Geläut.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Mai 2022)

Wie sind denn die Teile spannungsversorgt? 9V-Block oder 2 1,5V AA oder mit aufladbarem Akku?


----------



## DenizJP (17. Mai 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Es kommt dann wohl auf die inneren Werte an .


erzähl ich mir auch jeden Morgen vorm Spiegel


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Teile spannungsversorgt? 9V-Block oder 2 1,5V AA oder mit aufladbarem Akku?


Infos findest Du in dem Link unter der Meldung... 2x AA (nicht inbegriffen)


----------



## Waidbruder (17. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was ist nur aus der guten alten Bimmel für neun Mark neunzig geworden?


Meine hat nur 90 Pfennig gekostet....


----------

